# Plate carriers, belts and other essential gear



## Art Vandelay (Jan 26, 2020)

I am heading to 2nd Recon in a month and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on essential gear I should purchase for when I get there. From what iv been told most people purchase their own plate carriers, belts, ect. The only products I’m currently looking at is an Arbor Arms plate carrier and a Ronin Tactics Senshi belt.


----------



## DZ (Jan 26, 2020)

I can't say Recon specific gear, but I'd at least wait and see what you're issued first before you go ham and buy anything.

If you do end up having to buy a belt, the Ronin belts are great. I am a big fan of those style belts.


----------



## Board and Seize (Jan 26, 2020)

Slow your roll killer.  @DZ nailed it.

Before you start dropping coin on personal gear, you should get some real experience using issued kit.  FSBE II was solid.  Most guys in my platoons did _not_ buy their own vests.  But how can you know if it works for you before you've really used it?

Not only that, but do you know what platoon you're going to?  What if you end up doing green side R&S?  Your vest and belt won't be doing you any good then.

And even if you determine issue kit isn't for you, you need to try out some buddies' personal stuff to see what different styles feel like and how they work out.  And there's always the possibility that someone in your chain of command mandates the use of issue kit in part or totality.  This isn't unheard of.

Long story short, I would advise against buying any kit.  The guys are getting some gucci kit these days.  You may want to wait and see what you get in your issue at 2nd Recon.  Don't be so swift to ditch the standard/norm and do your own thing that you come off as an attention seeker or know it all or too cool for school.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 26, 2020)

Board and Seize said:


> Slow your roll killer.  @DZ nailed it.
> 
> Before you start dropping coin on personal gear, you should get some real experience using issued kit.  FSBE II was solid.  Most guys in my platoons did _not_ buy their own vests.  But how can you know if it works for you before you've really used it?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice I’ll make sure to pass this information along to my friends as well.


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 26, 2020)

DZ said:


> I can't say Recon specific gear, but I'd at least wait and see what you're issued first before you go ham and buy anything.
> 
> If you do end up having to buy a belt, the Ronin belts are great. I am a big fan of those style belts.


Second this. I haven’t bought my own yet, but I plan to. I finally rocked one this training cycle and it’s been a huge step up.
The last three years, I’ve rocked our issued thick sub belt with the supporting rods that come with the Crye kit. It was good for being a platoon RTO and an AG, but now that I’m carrying/running a gun I needed to stream line my kit. After reworking the plate carrier and actually getting it to fit (took some time in the gym but that’s a separate thread)- I ditched the supporting rods and signed out a Robin from my SL. The thing is great. I have it configured to carry a bleeder kit, two mag pouches, my G19 holster and two M60 pouches to fit drums for the 48 or up to 300 rounds (split) for the 240 and it distros the weight well. I highly recommend getting your own whether or not they are issued by your unit.
Also get some Mini S clips. Our supply is always hurting for those things and they are great for securing NODs, radios and other SI.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 26, 2020)

Board and Seize said:


> And even if you determine issue kit isn't for you, you need to try out some buddies' personal stuff to see what different styles feel like and how they work out.  And there's always the possibility that someone in your chain of command mandates the use of issue kit in part or totality.  This isn't unheard of.



This. You'll get a feel of what's working or not from your platoon guys, get to ask questions, and try it out. 

Plus you don't want to show up fresh as a cucumber with all this new personally owned gear, and be coined as the "gear queer." 😅


----------

